# Plein écran YouTube sur iOS ko



## Daffy44 (6 Avril 2018)

Bonjour,
Depuis peu (je ne peux vérifier si c'est depuis précisément la dernière MAJ), une page web simple affichant une vidéo youtube ne peut être
- Ni lue en plein écran
- Ni lue au max de sa résolution (720 seulement)

Or cela fonctionne avec Daylimotion ou VIMEO.
Mieux... Si on ouvre la vidéo sur le site de youtube... On peut la voir pratiquement en plein écran (dans le navigateur -safari-)

Bien sûr même avec l'appli installé pas de changement, et si on regarde la vidéo via cette dernière oui le plein écran pleine résolution fonctionne...

Test effectué sur plusieurs iPad air 1 et iphone6...

Or sauf erreur on pouvait le faire non ?
Ce que con forme l'aide de Google....

La question : y'a un paramètre quelque part ?

Merci


----------



## Libella (7 Avril 2018)

Idem

Les vidéos YouTube ne sont plus lues dans le lecteur d’iOS avec ses contrôles et fonctions propres, mais dans le lecteur YouTube avec ses restrictions.

Gueguerre Google vs Apple ?


----------



## Daffy44 (11 Avril 2018)

Ah bah merci de participer...  J'avais l'impression d'être tout seul.


----------

